# What is your Work Music?



## Err (May 30, 2007)

What do you listen to while you work?

I'm assuming that we all do computer work but I could be wrong.

Right now my coworker is listening to Enya whilst I am listening to the Shins.

Of course I have a drawer filled with music CD's and my music selection changes. Today it's the Shins "Oh, Inverted World".

What do you listen to?


----------



## TinaP (May 30, 2007)

I listen to a mix of 1500 of my favorite songs.  Sometimes, however, I'm forced to listen to whatever my co-workers are listening to since we're in an open office.  There music choices aren't that bad, but the overlapping songs get to me.


----------



## danlaporte (May 30, 2007)

Listening to music (or anything else, for that matter) is NOT allowed where I work...   

Given my choice, though, it would be either the local classical radio station
or any of my collection of live Grateful Dead cds.    Love those looong
improvisational excursions to inner space..  

Dan


----------



## erik.van.geit (May 30, 2007)

While at the PC, brewing formulas or Subroutines, I prefer the sound of silence.

The other part of my work, I'm listening all the time to what my piano is producing: Next concert 24th June. If you need a pianist, feel free to call me


----------



## Andrew Fergus (May 30, 2007)

Where I'm working at the moment is a little noisy so I just put on the headphones and crank up Blink 182 and a whole lot of songs from the 80's (The Clash, OMD etc).  I much prefer working to music....

Andrew


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (May 31, 2007)

Yeh I much prefer earphones plugged in over the constant moaning and bickering of my fellow co-workers.

Mine plays randomly between Arctic Monkeys; Gorillaz; GNR;Nirvana; Chillis....
 I couldn't do my job without music


----------



## Lewiy (May 31, 2007)

I’m more of an instrumental guitarist kinda guy, Steve Vai, Joe Satriani, Vinnie Moore, Blues Saraceno, etc.  I find that lyrics in a song just distract me as I sing along to them!!


----------



## Smitty (May 31, 2007)

If no one's around it's Tool, TypeO Negative, AC/DC, Megadeath or something similarily metallic/heavy, otherwise it's something relatively mellow and instrumental like Tangerine Dream or even classical...

Zappa if the office is really dead. 

Smitty


----------



## Lewiy (May 31, 2007)

> Zappa if the office is really dead.



That should liven things up


----------



## TinaP (May 31, 2007)

If my co-workers are really getting to me and I want to be left alone, I put my "Mad About Cartoons" CD in and sing along.  

_Kill the wabbit, Kill the wabbit..._


----------



## SydneyGeek (May 31, 2007)

If I really need to concentrate, silence. Otherwise, instrumental (Tommy Emmanuel, a range of Cape jazz, and some classical stuff) or a random selection of 80's and up. 

If I'm working from home and there's no-one around, I don't bother with the PC speakers... crank up the main system instead 

Denis


----------



## HalfAce (Jun 4, 2007)

If we're running diesel, it's the soothing sounds of General Motors and Fairbanks Morse
4,000 horse power engines.
If we're running hydro, it's more like Led Zepplin, Aerosmith, Lou Reed, Joe Walsh,
Pink Floyd and the likes.

Mostly anymore I just listen to a station out of San Francisco: 1077TheBone.com
which covers pretty much all my musical needs.


----------



## shades (Jun 6, 2007)

I use my headset at work, and listen to Bluegrass (Internet Radio), and occasionally Western (also Internet Radio), which I am doing presently.


----------



## Smitty (Jun 6, 2007)

> Mostly anymore I just listen to a station out of San Francisco: 1077TheBone.com
> which covers pretty much all my musical needs.



Dan, is it sad that we listen to the same station? 

That and National Communist Radio (NPR) are about all I can get and the rest isn't worth listening to anyway.

Smitty


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jun 6, 2007)

So what you are saying is that Radio there sucks just as much as radio here in the UK...

Anything has gotta be better than BBC Radio 1!!!


----------



## HalfAce (Jun 6, 2007)

*Your antidote to flaccid radio!*  

Hey Smitty, not sad at all. (Just means you've got good taste in tunes!)  



> Anything has gotta be better than BBC Radio 1!!!


Jon,
You wanna bet? Try tuning into _the clam_!
(K.L.A.M. - 1450 on your AM dial - if you're close enough to pick it up.)
Then you too can experience truly sad radio. :x


----------



## Smitty (Jun 7, 2007)

> Your antidote to flaccid radio!



Well, up until a few weeks ago we had Adam Carolla on FreeFM, who had the tag line (one of many):

"For guys who like to watch 2 chicks kiss..." 

Only to turn in to bad 80's pop overnight...

I just think it's weird that you're in Alaska and I'm in SF and we listen to the same station...

Smitty

KLAM eh?  Sounds like Crested Butte's station: KBUT


----------



## HalfAce (Jun 7, 2007)

> "For guys who like to watch 2 chicks kiss..."


. . .Can I watch from _between_ 'em???


----------



## Lewiy (Jun 9, 2007)

For anyone in the UK right now, I'm currently doing a bit of home "work" (messin' around with Excel  ) BBC4 is currently showing Iron Maiden-Rock in Rio.  So I have that on in the background and it turns out it's GREAT work music, what an awesome gig!!!


----------



## Dr.K (Jun 15, 2007)

My work music at the office: rock and roll that doesn't terrify people.
-Pink Floyd
-Led Zeppelin
-Hendrix
-Pretty much anything considered "Classic Rock"

My work music when alone: much HEAVIER stuff.
-Tool
-Slayer
-Pantera
-Soundgarden

I have Sirius in my car, so I listen to Howard Stern when I'm driving. I like talk radio, the national commie radio station here in Boston is excellent. (WGBH, they also do a lot of PBS TV)


----------



## Err (Jul 20, 2011)

Pandora has transformed my work music...

I put in "Can" and end up listening to Beat Happening....


----------



## bulevardi (Jul 20, 2011)

Heavy Metal 

And Intergalactic Lovers as relaxing music:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxDkq6rubqo


----------



## T. Valko (Jul 20, 2011)

Early in the morning we start out with something nice and mellow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziL2FyIg1_I

After lunch we're starting to get our groove on:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPNFVj-pISU

And when it gets close to quitting time we're ready to rock:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdLayh2gUvA


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 20, 2011)

Related thread 

Newer, but more responses.


----------



## kyaminy06 (Jul 21, 2011)

EMINEM


----------



## Atroxell (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, this is a rather interesting thread...

Here at work I cannot access the entire Web because of security retstrictions, so I rely on rotating my own CDs on my hdd. (Yeah, I know. Security is so tight I cannot listen to music, but I can logon to the forum and download my own CDs onto the machine...I didn't say it made sense!)

At the moment, I have a rather eclectic selection. Everything from Bjork to The Who and The Sex Pistols and the SpongeBob Squarepants soundtrack (thanks to my kids). I like "Bikini Bottom" off that album. 

Otherwise, depending on what I am doing and how I feel, I listen to various noise.

When I am in deep concentration mode, I like to listen to a collection of CDs from the Sacramento Choral Society. 100 voices accompanied with instrumentation--all in Latin. It has an amazing effect on my consciousness for some reason. My favorite is "introitus-in te, domine, speravi". Something about that piece drives my consciousness into a focus that drives thought and coding. I think it helps because I can simply enjoy the music without being distracted by lyrics because I do not know any Latin.

Otherwise, I listen to rock. Not heavy metal...The Police, Pink Floyd, Madness, ELO, Devo, The Clash, The Cars, etc.

I guess this kind of dates me as well.


----------



## Joe C (Jul 25, 2011)

Pandora mix

Deadbolt
Louis Jodan
Bob Dylan
David Bowie
Haircut 1000
Jimmy Cliff
OMD

Get me to a mix where I can pretty much forget I am working.
I meanafter the initial deselecting of every and any Jack Johnson song they attempt to put in your mix. I do not know if Jack Johnson is related to the guy who created Pandora but somehow he shws up in every Pandora mix.


----------



## JamesW (Jul 26, 2011)

Planet Rock radio, or anything by Joe Bonamassa.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jul 26, 2011)

Technically nothing but maybe I could argue Simon & Garfunkel's Sounds of Silence?


----------



## Domski (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh to be able to listen to music while I work. It's banned at my place.

Dom


----------



## SuperFerret (Jul 26, 2011)

It was supposed to be banned at my workplace, but seeing as I'm the only person on my team who's full time I get to listen to music if I want.

I used to be on Grooveshark or Last fm a lot, but IT decided to block them...so I bought a cheap 4gb usb stick and filled it, now I'm back to being plugged in from 8:30 til 5 

I do get some confused looks when people see the odd variety of my playlist though... I got a bit of everything in there!


----------



## Joe C (Jul 26, 2011)

Domski said:


> Oh to be able to listen to music while I work. It's banned at my place.
> 
> Dom



Do you work for the Burger Meister


----------



## Domski (Jul 26, 2011)

http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bürgermeister

In a way I guess I do.

Dom


----------



## Err (Dec 3, 2012)

Lately, it's been Mozart, Brahms, Bach and Beethoven. The boss prefers classical and well, I just want to make him happy.


----------



## Smitty (Dec 3, 2012)

Then you probably wouldn't want to add in any Megadeth for hard-core coding.


----------



## T. Valko (Dec 3, 2012)

Here's a couple more that I like.

This is the best song ever recorded:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaXzeQoWTko

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_3TlrZLpQ0


----------



## MARK858 (Dec 7, 2012)

Seeing as I am getting nostalgic these days I too am listening to Led Zep (and mainly the more bluesy and acoustic stuff live stuff), Fleetwood Mac concerts , a Blondie concert (which is actually one of their more recent gigs and not a 80's one) and most often currently tracks from Santana's Guitar Heaven, in particular "I ain't superstitious", "Little Wing", "Back in Black" and "While my guitar gently weeps".

*But most importantly all through my headphones as the girls at work have started playing Christmas songs this week*


----------



## Smitty (Dec 7, 2012)

MARK858 said:


> *as the girls at work have started playing Christmas songs this week*



Aaaagh!  That's almost as bad as waiting for the endless political season to be over.


----------



## Atroxell (Dec 7, 2012)

Smitty said:


> Aaaagh! That's almost as bad as waiting for the endless political season to be over.



WHAT! When did it end?


----------



## chuckchuckit (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a hard time listening to intricate music while programming as I always end up dissecting the music instead of the VBA code.  But certain pieces like this one can get the brain engrams livened up for coding later for sure.

If I had heard this piece played when I was 8 years old instead of "Hello Dolly" by Louis Armstrong, you couldn't have kept me away from a violin. But I became a trumpet player instead for about 10 years.

Amazing piece played live, especially the 2nd half:

Hilary Hahn performs Ysaye Violin Sonata No. 3 "Ballade"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJv66ptkH9c


----------



## Darren Bartrup (Dec 10, 2012)

I generally sit in an office all on my own, so can listen to what I want.

My playlist is:  Darren - YouTube

Goes from Shakira to Rammstein and Chumbawumba to Ali Farka Toure and Ry Cooder.  And reading through other peoples lists - think I'll be adding a few more to mine to.  Can't believe I haven't got any Zep in there!


----------



## Wookiee (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't think I could make it through the day without several dozen albums worth of MP3s. I have a 16GB flash drive plugged into my PC which I've loaded up with my personal music. 

Some of my favorite artists include All, MC Chris, Gwar, Tenacious D, Less Than Jake, Kiss, Schaeffer the Darklord, Twisted Sister, Candye Kane, Bad Religion, Type O Negative, Crass, Jim Croce, The Descendents, Nena, The Cranberries, Rancid, Cypress Hill, and Watermelon Slim and the Workers. 

In case you couldn't tell, I like to keep it eclectic so that I've always got some sort of music to complement (or possibly attempt to improve) my mood while I work.


----------



## T. Valko (Dec 17, 2012)

Redbone - Come And Get Your Love

Glenn Miller - In The Mood

Genesis - Man On The Corner

Neil Young - Ten Men Working


----------



## mas550 (Dec 19, 2012)

I enjoy playing musicals on netflix while i work, Repo the Genetic Opera, the Producers, little shop of horrors. When i get sick of those i switch to disturbed, korn and NIN


----------



## T. Valko (Dec 29, 2012)

Black Box - Everybody Everybody

Sheila E - A Love Bizarre

Kylie Minogue - Can't Get You Out Of My Head

Nu Shooz - I Can't Wait


----------



## SuperFerret (Jan 2, 2013)

_"Zydrate comes in a little glass vial" _Repo has to be one of my all time favourite musicals! I have some songs from the soundtrack on my USB (which over christmas has been upgraded) as well as new and strange obsession I've developed with what Grooveshark calls "Chiptune"

Also recently introduced my boss to some of my favorite artists (I think she got fed up of having no idea what I was talking about when she asked what I was listening to) so she now knows who Emilie Autumn, Dragonforce, The Cruxshadows, The Birthday Massacre, Angelspit, and Cake are  ...tho she hasn't said whether she thinks they're any good yet.

Thanks to my future in-laws I've also got a Celtic Woman album and Myleene Klass on there for a bit of a softer sound if I start to get in a rage and need to calm down!


----------



## ZAX (May 16, 2013)

It seems like I joined the forum too late, I missed a lot of posts you shared together....
Anyway, I just liked to share things with you.I'm still a kid so I don't have a job, but when I study, I turn up the music out loud and start singing while studying! and I get very good marks too.

I listen to Lady Gaga, Justin Bieber, PitBull, Nicki Minaj and Far East Movement at most.
I also listen to Dj songs.

I don't think anybody is interested in that

ZAX


----------



## Robert Mika (May 16, 2013)

'80, '80


----------



## Drrellik (May 16, 2013)

Robert, I am a late commer to this thread as well but I will second your 80's 80's.  It is either 80's music or a lunchbreak dose of youtube looking for Xfactor or Idol new audition's that went well.  then back to my Phone and ear buds for my 80's


----------



## Rick Rothstein (May 16, 2013)

I missed this thread originally, so I am a late-comer as well. I guess I must be older than the bulk of people here... when I choose to listen to "normal" music, it is the pre-Beatles oldies (1956-1964-ish), but mostly I listen to Classical music (the older type, not the newer discordant crap).


----------



## Thorin (May 17, 2013)

I like to log onto www.planetrock.com whilst I work from home, currently playing Joe Satriani - Big Bad Moon


----------



## Thorin (May 17, 2013)

Mind you its great internet radio for me.


----------

